# Hanging 'houses' for rats vs hammocks



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

My main rat cage is a somewhat unusual shape, it is more long than high, and seems to have been designed more for a guinea pig in mind (but its still tall and it has a 2nd level and the bar spacing is small so it is fine for rats). I wanted to expand the 2nd level by having a tunnel or ramp that leads over to a hammock, but when I bought one made 'for rats' it was way too big and the rats weren't interested.

So then I saw online there are alot of hanging 'houses' sold that are a similar idea to the hammocks. Such as this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rat-Hamster-Parrot-Ferret-Rabbit-Squirrel-Hanging-Bed-Toy-House-Hammock-10X10cm-/400498659009?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3f948ec1

Has anyone else had better success getting your rats interested in these over hammocks?


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Those are cute!! I would think a rat would like one of those.

Mine all love these - and (knock on wood) no one has tried chewing them up yet!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_7_3?url=search-alias%3Dpets&field-keywords=lixit+critter+space+pod&sprefix=lix%2Cpets%2C1894&rh=n%3A2619533011%2Ck%3Alixit+critter+space+pod


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

You'll find rats will crawl into pretty much anything you put in a cage. The houses in the first post are much like cube hammocks and my rats can't get enough of them. Space pods are also a big hit. You pretty much can't go wrong with hanging things, really.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Although, the house in your original post sounds small for a rat at 10 cm x 10 cm.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

evander said:


> Although, the house in your original post sounds small for a rat at 10 cm x 10 cm.


Right, it was just an example. I would probably get the medium size, I found that most of the 'rat size' hammocks were WAY too big (the one i had probably could have held 6-8 rats comfortably).


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Rats do love little hammocks and space pods and things like that. My rats love both their space pods and hammocks. When hammock shopping, I would recommend something between 5-7 inches, it doesn't need to be any bigger than that. I make my hammocks 7.5 inches and all three of my rats can fit in it just fine.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My cage has too many levels to give me much height to hang things from the ceiling. I have this space pod thing that is too big to hang from the ceiling in full (unless I hang it in hammock territory, and I don't think the boys would appreciate that), so I've hung the roof of it from the ceiling bars instead! It's big enough for the two rats to snuggle up together and they seem to absolutely love it! 

Just another space saving idea 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Definitely get the space pods. Rats love them! I have a Sputnik XL and my girls love it. They last ages too!


----------

